# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  bạn nên làm gì với cái này

## hoangtrieuman

như thế nào để tự tin vững bước trên con đường sự nghiệp,kỹ năng mềm từ đâu mà có?:emlaugh:

----------


## chuyenlambang1

thì giống như thép đã tôi thế đấy
phải qua trải nghiệm làm việc rồi mới phát triển kĩ năng mềm được

----------


## trihoinachantoan

Phải làm rồi mới biết mình học nên học thêm những cái gì...hì hì

----------

